# My first digital horse drawings



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are really cool. What programe did you use? How did u do it? I really like the first one.

I have done a couple last year, Just of heads also, when i find some time i want to have ago at the whole body. 

Heres one i did. I used the paint brush tool and smudge tool on photoshop. Took ages, but worked well enough  

Just a random horse


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Bitless said:


> Those are really cool. What programe did you use? How did u do it? I really like the first one.
> 
> I have done a couple last year, Just of heads also, when i find some time i want to have ago at the whole body.
> 
> ...


I got a small wacom tablet and drew on Correl painter. I think it works well. One day i want to get photoshop but working at hannaford and being in college I just don't have the money. I think yours came out pretty well. I was proud of mine since they are the first ones I've done.


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

_You know I love them. ^_^
I think with practise you'll get really good!_


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

~MavvyMyBeauty said:


> _You know I love them. ^_^
> I think with practise you'll get really good!_


Thanks that really means a lot coming from you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, how do you guys even get started doing those digital drawings?


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, how do you guys even get started doing those digital drawings?

Well, first I practiced drawing horses for years. I just recently invested in a Wacom Tablet which means I can draw with a mouse shaped like a pen, this makes coloring much easier. Once I scan in a drawing I use many layers to color following my outlines.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

> Well, first I practiced drawing horses for years. I just recently invested in a Wacom Tablet which means I can draw with a mouse shaped like a pen, this makes coloring much easier. Once I scan in a drawing I use many layers to color following my outlines.


Aw man im jelous, lol. I always wanted to try using one of those pen mouse things. 
I just had to use a normal mouse, drew an out line and any other major detail lines/ facial features with the paint brush tool then very slowly built up layers much like you did. 
That was my first attempt at doing one on the computer, but i have been drawing for as long as i can remember and painting for a few years now.

But well done, cant wait to see more


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are great drawings, well done!


----------

